# 10 Year Anniversary Dinner



## Mrs. Negestie (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello Everyone
I have been a member on this Forum for awhile now. I read most post and I have come to realize that most people just really want to vent and get things off their chest.And I am very happy this is there for them. I have noticed that when they are presented with ways in which they can address the issue and fix the problem they tend to shift to doing something different. Or they find that one negative response and role with it.

My main point for this post is that I will be celebrating my 10 year Anniversary very soon and I wanted it to be a elegant sit down dinner with peaceful music playing and everyone dressed up. I really want to invite everyone that has had some sort of influence or played any part in our lives for the past 10yrs. But my issue is some couples have too many children.I love children I have two of my own. And I want children to be there.

I really don’t mind having them bring one or two. But I have 9 couples that have more than four children. How can I say you can only bring half of your kids in a nice way?


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

You can't just say bring one or 2 but not all of them without ending up hurting someones feelings Negestie. It's better to just say no kids period. There is nothing wrong with asking that no kids come to the event. 

Hell I'm a parent of 4 kids, and my wife and I still have get togethers where we ask that no kids be brought along.


----------



## Mrs. Negestie (Jul 15, 2008)

This situation makes it very hard for the families coming from across the country. The local people can get a baby sitter for the night but the people from out of town will be stuck in a difficult situation.


----------



## Asmarino (Aug 20, 2010)

If you are inviting people from the countryside and you think they cannot leave their children behing, then be prepared for it. Make it all or none. Either you invite them with their kids or you don't.

Or else puting "no kids" in the invitation card is an option. 

I would weigh the extra cost against the joy (or burden) the kids bring to the invitation and decide accordingly. I prefer to have kids running around in my invitation.


----------



## Bluemoon7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Either invite all the kids or none. There is no polite way to say "only bring a maximum of two kids" on an invitation.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Mrs. Negestie said:


> I wanted it to be a elegant sit down dinner with peaceful music playing and everyone dressed up.
> 
> 
> If this is what you want then don't invite chilren.
> ...


----------

